# looking for best tube 1/2 in steel



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi im looking for the best tube for 1/2 steel in a looped set for dankung . any advice would apreated thanks .


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

1745 ... would be what I would use.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Im using that size now and works just fine was curious to if there was one size the worked faster . I dont have a problem if 1745 is the way to go it is easy to draw back.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I also have been using this stuff with pretty good results, on my trumark. They have a decent pull and are pretty fast.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/120/127/=u8pwp3

Amber 3/16" ID, 5/16" OD, 1/16" Wall

They are $1.17 a foot plus shipping though ... which is pretty expensive when I can make flat bands so cheaply.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I use looped 2040s with 1/2" for target shooting.
1842s are as fast as 1745s and have less draw weight and hand shock.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks guys looks like that im already in the ballpark . Im happy with the 1745 's ill stay using them they last long too.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

try 1/4inch from simple shot for single s each side to


----------



## parcelwham (3 mo ago)

Try 1/4 inch from a straightforward shot for one stroke per idle breakout


----------



## Yinn (6 mo ago)

Hi namazu, personally I would agree with everyone here, and double 1745 is what I would use, as that is the heaviest band set I would use to avoid injury. However I would also add that double 2050 is probably the better match for 12" steel, but the draw weight is excessively heavy for me.

However if you planning to try pseudotaper, definitely try out 2050, works really well.

Will also put in a shameless plug for my guide: 









Comprehensive Tube (Tubular Band) Guide for Beginners


Edited 17/8/22 Quick intro, I consider myself an intermediate slingshooter and have been into the sport for about a year now. I started my journey with tubes, but now also shoot flat bands, and love both equally. I have seen a lot of beginner tips for flat band and shooting in general, but...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

@Yinn Lots of these threads you are posting on are years old and many of those people aren't on here anymore.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Slingshot28 said:


> @Yinn Lots of these threads you are posting on are years old and many of those people aren't on here anymore.


You beat me to it!


----------



## Yinn (6 mo ago)

Slingshot28 said:


> @Yinn Lots of these threads you are posting on are years old and many of those people aren't on here anymore.


Huh thanks for pointing that out, I didn't realize this thread was really old. Was just browsing through threads with activity and assumed it was active. A chap name parcelwham made a recent post here.


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

You could try loop 3050 will give same speed as 1745 but light draw


----------

